# Can Foreigners Buy Properties in The UK?



## londoner7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am a Moroccan National living in the UK with my British wife. my parents are interested in buying a property here.

I would like to know if foreigners can buy a property in the UK? 
By doing so, will they have the right to live in the UK?
by having a son living in the UK can they apply for a long term visa, Alternatively how can my status support their applications? they are too old to work.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

londoner7 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a Moroccan National living in the UK with my British wife. my parents are interested in buying a property here.
> 
> I would like to know if foreigners can buy a property in the UK?


Yes.



> By doing so, will they have the right to live in the UK?


No. They must qualify for a visa like anyone else.




> by having a son living in the UK can they apply for a long term visa,


No. They can apply for whatever visa they qualify for but having a son in the UK will not be a factor. 



> Alternatively how can my status support their applications? they are too old to work.


It can't. They must qualify for visas like anyone else.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Owning a property and having family in UK may make it slightly easier to be granted long-term visit visa valid 1-5 years, so that they don't have to get a new visa every time but each visit is limited to 6 months in 12 months.


----------



## londoner7 (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks for your answers.

I will appreciate if someone can give me more insight about owning a property in the UK and its legislation, tax, etc


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no red tape, other than what everyone needs for property purchase. You normally go through an estate agent, and once you find a property you like, you make an offer. If it's accepted, it becomes 'under offer' until the contract is drawn up by your solicitor. You pay a usual deposit of 10% on the exchange of contract and the remainder on the completion date, when you also settle your bill with the estate agent, solicitor and pay for stamp duty and registration fees. The house is now yours. You will have to pay council tax (phone the council). If you rent the place out, you will be taxed on any profit you make. When you eventually sell, there may be capital gains tax to pay unless it was your main residence. You have to insure your property and possibly pay standing charges for utilities, phone line and broadband.


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

Am I right to say that until i have citizenship I cannot get my name on a mortgage with my husband?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Provided you are creditworthy, you can be on his mortgage deed.


----------

